# Haier le40b7500 or onida leo40fss or philips 40pfl5059



## magychip (Mar 21, 2015)

I am planning to buy a 40/42 inch led tv.

I found HAIER LE40B7500 , ONIDA LEO40FSS , PHILIPS 40PFL5059 are in budget section.

Please somebody suggest the best in terms feature,picture quality(as usual ),Connectivity to HomeTheatre,Laptop o/p.

Pls post your valuable opinion.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

Fill this:

*www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/185969-questionnaire-tv-monitor-purchase-queries.html


----------



## magychip (Mar 21, 2015)

1. Budget? 32,000
2. Display type and size? 40
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? tv 
4. Ports Required? must
5. Preferred choice of brand? good brands aren't in my budget
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? Haier le40b7500 or onida leo40fss or philips 40pfl5059
7. Any other info that you want to share? in philips 40pfl5059,there is no PC share feature


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

^
Q3. What will be TV be used for?
Q4. Which ports are required and how many of them?


----------



## magychip (Mar 21, 2015)

Q3.)Watching Cinemas through USB,DVD,LAptop by connecting a good Home Theatre or Multimedia 2.1 Creative Speakers
Cable TV Operation is still in our town so need to think about set top box.

Q4.)USB- 1 and above
HDMI-2
home theatre connectivity port
set top box port

please adjust i am not good in technical things like RCA,AV out,PC Audio in etc.,


----------



## Minion (Apr 1, 2015)

Get Philips 40PFL5059 it is superb tv for price.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2015)

I suggest either micromax or VU android televisions. they will play any content and are quite feature rich.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

+1 to Philips 40PFL5059


----------



## iSLaND (Apr 3, 2015)

Philips 40pfl5059 does not have DVI so can't connect with laptop / pc. Increase your budget and go for LG. 
Have a look at micromax if on tight budget.


----------



## Minion (Apr 3, 2015)

iSLaND said:


> Philips 40pfl5059 does not have DVI so can't connect with laptop / pc. Increase your budget and go for LG.
> Have a look at micromax if on tight budget.



He can always HDMI port.MMX is not worth it.


----------



## iSLaND (Apr 4, 2015)

No. This TV does not support DVI = digital video input from HDMI port. You have to use VGA which can transmit 720p max and that too only video. Audio to be done separately.
Micromax PQ esp black levels are not upto the mark  but in llimited budget can be looked at.


----------

